# ReImagine: Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 live stream announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

> *Update:* Canon USA has added information for the live event here. The event will start at 8:00AM ET on July 9, 2020.
> As previously reported, Canon will be doing a Livestream event on July 9, 2020, to announce the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, and a whole slew of lenses and accessories.
> I imagine we’ll see the other Canon subsidiaries make similar announcements shortly.
> *From Canon Germany:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 2, 2020)

Great to see official confirmation


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 2, 2020)

Absent are the 50 and the 70-200 F/4. Anything else missing that was expected? 

Going back to the picture, that seems to make all the lenses identifiable. The 85 is about the same size as the new 24-105 f/4-7.1. 

For me, kind of glad the 85 is out before the 50 as I already have the 35 and 15mm just isn’t that much.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 2, 2020)

So if memory serves me correctly, this is 0900 0800 EDT? Perfect, watch the announcement and hopefully get the preorder in before heading to work lol. Assuming the preorders start when the stores open that is...


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Jul 2, 2020)

sryan said:


> So, is the live stream on July 9th going to be different than the one happening out of Germany on July 7th? Or has the full announcement just changed to July 7th?



European date format is Day/Month/Year, so 09/07/2020 is July 9th, not September 7th.


----------



## herein2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

I will admit I was getting a bit skeptical about the date due to silence from Canon but CR has delivered yet again. It will be great to finally have all of the specs.


----------



## SV (Jul 2, 2020)

Here's Canon USA's link: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/virtual-product-launch


----------



## Tangent (Jul 2, 2020)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...e/product-showcases/cameras-and-lenses/eos-r5
And pre info link fyi


----------



## schokuspokus (Jul 2, 2020)

What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 2, 2020)

And UK: https://www.canon.co.uk/pro/events/reimagine-live-event/

1pm for us. I've organised bread and water for lunch, as I've got to get used to having no money for a while...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


That's exactly after lunch for [virtual] reporters. The event I guess is for media, not for general public. Or is it?..


----------



## sagtor (Jul 2, 2020)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> European date format is Day/Month/Year, so 09/07/2020 is July 9th, not September 7th.


*world date format, lol. The US is pretty much the only country that does it backwards.


----------



## amorse (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


There's never really a good time for a global announcement - I think that's 8AM in New York, noon London, and 9PM in Japan, so no matter what someone will be streaming at a weird time.


----------



## sagtor (Jul 2, 2020)

Impressive, and unfortunate, that there hasn't been any half decent leak regarding the R6 yet at all.


----------



## Whowe (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


8:00 am Eastern time in US.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2020)

Boy, Canon has sure managed a tight lid on the R5/6!

Jack


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 2, 2020)

lol, middle of the day so the Banks will be open for loans and finance applications.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(



They still need the hospitals being fully operational and ready to on-board heavy loads of SONY users, that's why!


----------



## drama (Jul 2, 2020)

So if the USA are doing Co-Create, and Europe are doing Re-Imagine - who is watching which? We need competing live reviews going on....


----------



## neurorx (Jul 2, 2020)

Looking forward to it and hopefully pre-orders will launch at the same time. Hopefully, some reviewers will get their hands on the gear so we all can learn more about real world use.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jul 2, 2020)

The iCal link from Canon for add to calendar puts the event on June 9th, but description says July 9th. Someone in the marketing department might want to update...


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 2, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> And UK: https://www.canon.co.uk/pro/events/reimagine-live-event/
> 
> 1pm for us. I've organised bread and water for lunch, as I've got to get used to having no money for a while...


it's a little confusing as depending what you look at it's either 1pm or 2pm in the UK. The e-mail I have had from canon says it's 1pm but when you look at the Canon website, the landing page says 2pm. The e-mail offers the option to save it in calendar but the website allows you to sign up so I presume Canon will send further updates and links to the live stream.


----------



## Adventure Kid (Jul 2, 2020)

neurorx said:


> Looking forward to it and hopefully pre-orders will launch at the same time. Hopefully, some reviewers will get their hands on the gear so we all can learn more about real world use.



Yes, Im planning on a Pre-Order.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 2, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> it's a little confusing as depending what you look at it's either 1pm or 2pm in the UK. The e-mail I have had from canon says it's 1pm but when you look at the Canon website, the landing page says 2pm. The e-mail offers the option to save it in calendar but the website allows you to sign up so I presume Canon will send further updates and links to the live stream.


2pm Central European Summer Time, which is 1pm BST.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 2, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> That's exactly after lunch for [virtual] reporters. The event I guess is for media, not for general public. Or is it?..


Its for the general public also


----------



## KrisK (Jul 2, 2020)

Has Canon acknowledged that the R6 actually exists?


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Jul 2, 2020)

KrisK said:


> Has Canon acknowledged that the R6 actually exists?



we’ve already got at least one photo, courtesy of this site, that shows it in basically the same size range as the R5.

https://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/eosrfamilybig.jpg


----------



## cayenne (Jul 2, 2020)

HenryL said:


> So if memory serves me correctly, this is 0900 0800 EDT? Perfect, watch the announcement and hopefully get the preorder in before heading to work lol. Assuming the preorders start when the stores open that is...



Ugh...couldn't they do this a tad later in the day?

Some of us haven't rolled out of bed yet at 7am central time.....



C


----------



## David_E (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


Makes sense because we retirees are the ones who have all the money. The only problem that I see with the time—0800 EDT—is that I’m going to have to get up more than an hour earlier than usual!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 2, 2020)

I registered to hear everything, and am eagerly looking forward to preordering the R5! 

But this post also mentioned lenses to be announced. So I wanted to mention something that many of you might flame me for: DPReview just came out with a great video, which is at
https://www.dpreview.com/videos/633...-call-for-slow-professional-full-frame-lenses

If you *watch this video first (please)*, you might understand why I've liked my 2 Oly lenses so much for what they can do for me (OK: not for portraits with big OOF blur, and I want a bigger & better sensor, but that's why I'm going over to Canon)  If Canon came out with a FF version of the 2 Oly lenses (which I have) with all the stunning weather proof build & optical quality, they would be the RF 24-200mm f8 L IS and RF 600mm f8 L IS. They'd be roughly the SAME SIZE & LENGTH, and close to SIMILAR WEIGHT in a FF version.

While they're at it, maybe they could extend the wide angle limit a bit to get a RF 20-200mm f8 L IS which would be ideal as a single-lens lightweight superb IQ handheld landscape & high-magnification walk-about/hiking lens (large DOF is great there, and OK: it's NOT a portrait lens with big OOF background, but you've already got lots of those).

The 600 would be ideal for handheld closeups of flowers and insects with a 0.5X max magnification which at 600mm would compress the OOF background out the wazoo so that it would become a smooth gradient between a few colors & luminances and so the background becomes a piece of art in itself, with a sharp object on top of it. It'd also be superb for long telephoto use, like birds perched on a branch. Here's a photo showing the closeup high magnification & OOF background:



They also talk about a 3rd video lens which I don't have, but I think that it'd be good to make for FF use also.

OK, you can flame me now.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm excited! Announcements like this don't come around very often. Have been saving my pennies for an R5 for several months now. Hope to have enough by next year...

Question: The Canon USA announcement says 8AM E*S*T (as in, Standard time). Should it read 8AM EDT (Daylight Time)?

As far as I know, Hawaii and Arizona are the only states that don't observe Daylight Savings Time, and all of Canada observes it, I think. Does this mean they made an error and meant 8AM Eastern Daylight Time, or did they leave it as Standard Time for the rest of the world that doesn't observe Daylight Savings Time? Given that other continents seem to have their own announcements, it would be odd to use Standard Time for the USA announcement.

So now I'm left wondering, here in Utah, if I should be ready at 5AM or 6AM Mountain Daylight Time. I think I'll just sleep through it, watch the recording and binge on NDA-expired reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2020)

5 AM here in Spokane. Yuk!

Stores have had some time to get their web pages ready. The major ones have a time and date programmed in for it to go live. They jump the gun more often than not.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 2, 2020)

I received an email “save the date” announcement from Canon this morning. Curiously, it came from Canon Europe but I’m in the US.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jul 2, 2020)

Really waiting to see what the R5 can do and will be tuning in to this launch for sure. I was planning to, but actually didn't upgrade any of my existing Sony bodies this year partially due to the pandemic and partially due to waiting for the mythical A7SIII to appear which is now finally a confirmed release this summer. Looks like Sony is also feeling the heat from Canon given their announcement was pushed behind the R5 launch.

I entirely underestimated Canon's upgrade cycle this year since the R5 in some ways goes far beyond its traditional company ethos and I'm going to be conflicted this year for sure which way to go given that I'm going to most likely receive my first RF mount body by the end of the month and it isn't even made by Canon.


----------



## Th0msky (Jul 2, 2020)

So is it going to be 14:00 CET or CEST? Looking at this post it saids CET but on the UK site of canon it saids CEST


----------



## DBounce (Jul 2, 2020)

Sounds great I’ll be tuning in for sure.


----------



## canonnews (Jul 2, 2020)

#FreeTheR5 !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2020)

Can somebody edit the McKinnon, Adler and Cincotta bits out, or just wake me up for the Joy, Valenzuela, and Stableford bits?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2020)

Canon Germany has also jumped on the train:





__





Reimagine: ein Live-Event. Sieh dir hier den Live-Stream an. 09.07.2020 – 14:00 MEZ - Canon Deutschland


Sie werden als Erster von Canon Botschaftern und Experten über unsere bisher größte Produkteinführung informiert.




www.canon.de





14:00 CEST, funny they're also talking about MEZ (standard/winter time)


----------



## Ralph Conway (Jul 2, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



You can register for this event ... HERE.

This is exactly what is written on the german website. Nothing else. No further product list (like you wrote), nor is the link to register working.

But you finaly hit the date! Excellent job, like usual! Thank you. 

Ralph


----------



## David Hull (Jul 2, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Do you suppose that they will record this thing for those of us on the west coast that don't want to get up at 5:00AM?


----------



## cayenne (Jul 2, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can somebody edit the McKinnon, Adler and Cincotta bits out, or just wake me up for the Joy, Valenzuela, and Stableford bits?



What? No love for some Jarred Polin in there too? Where's he at?


----------



## Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


It is a press event and "in the middle of the working day" is when the press is working - duh.


----------



## JoseB (Jul 2, 2020)

The world is round, remember...


----------



## bellorusso (Jul 2, 2020)

Canon is slow like it's 1975. And now Sony announces specs for the next product that makes R5 look so pale... OMG. Does Canon even care anymore?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 2, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon is slow like it's 1975. And now Sony announces specs for the next product that makes R5 look so pale... OMG. Does Canon even care anymore?



Im not sure if that's sarcasm but what specs did Sony announce?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2020)

cayenne said:


> What? No love for some Jarred Polin in there too? Where's he at?


Oh I like Jarred, I even have the shirts to prove it! But I like him as a personality for all his flaws, he freely admits to being better suited to a newer camera user base. I do find some of his real world reviews very good because he does actually use cameras for their intended purpose, and he doesn’t bow down to any manufacturer and freely swaps between the big three.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 2, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> 2pm Central European Summer Time, which is 1pm BST.


Lol, of course it is. Cheers


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> And UK: https://www.canon.co.uk/pro/events/reimagine-live-event/
> 
> 1pm for us. I've organised bread and water for lunch, as I've got to get used to having no money for a while...



Ramen.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 2, 2020)

Ralph Conway said:


> You can register for this event ... HERE.
> 
> This is exactly what is written on the german website. Nothing else. No further product list (like you wrote), nor is the link to register working.
> 
> ...


The Canon website landing page has this as its banner and also shows the equipment list. I registered my interest on the UK site and they have e-mailed me today with the details.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2020)

Famateur said:


> I'm excited! Announcements like this don't come around very often. Have been saving my pennies for an R5 for several months now. Hope to have enough by next year...
> 
> Question: The Canon USA announcement says 8AM E*S*T (as in, Standard time). Should it read 8AM EDT (Daylight Time)?
> 
> ...



It appears as though 90% of Americans don't realize what the S stands for and will happily continue to use it during Daylight Saving time months. Or if they think about it, they do realize it means "standard" but imagine "standard" is just "what everyone in the time zone is using as their standard today" (I.e., that it means "non daylight saving time")

I suggest to people who don't want to have to update their business hours on their websites every time the clock is reset, to just use "ET," "CT," etc. That doesn't help the folks in Arizona, for whom "MT" means, effectively, "PT" more than half of the year; they really should spell out "Mountain _Standard_ Time."

(Note for Europeans who might be scratching their heads: Apparently on your continent the "S" stands for "Summer" (what we Yanks call "Daylight"), so it actually has the opposite meaning here than it does for you. So CEST is summer time, CET is winter time in Central Europe, here EDT is summer time, EST is winter time on our east coast.)


----------



## 12Broncos (Jul 2, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon is slow like it's 1975. And now Sony announces specs for the next product that makes R5 look so pale... OMG. Does Canon even care anymore?


It was bound to happen, Canon makes an announcement and Sony swoops in to try and steal some thunder. The A7s III to be announced in Mid-July? C'mon that's not a coincidence. Canon weather resistance is what is keeping me on their ship. The R5 doesn't appear to be lacking in that.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jul 2, 2020)

12Broncos said:


> It was bound to happen, Canon makes an announcement and Sony swoops in to try and steal some thunder. The A7s III to be announced in Mid-July? C'mon that's not a coincidence. Canon weather resistance is what is keeping me on their ship. The R5 doesn't appear to be lacking in that.



I like this type of exchange because the customer ultimately benefits. Reminds me of the Nikon and Canon leapfrogging back in the days. Sony's been complacent of late in their last round of releases, and it looks like a new fight is on our hands. Watching camera companies compete as rivals and the fallout from its fervent supporters is going to be at least some entertainment against the backdrop of a cancelled 2020 summer anyhow..


----------



## flip314 (Jul 2, 2020)

CanonRumors is announcing that Canon has announced their announcement.


----------



## xps (Jul 2, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Im not sure if that's sarcasm but what specs did Sony announce?


....*world’s highest resolution new 9.44 million dot EVF...*

No matter, which specs the new Sony will have, I will like my new R5. 

*
*


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 2, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(



Its the middle of the night here, so count yourself lucky you'll likely be conscious at that hour


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 2, 2020)

flip314 said:


> CanonRumors is announcing that Canon has announced their announcement.



_Coming up on Pimp My R5..._


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 2, 2020)

xps said:


> ....*world’s highest resolution new 9.44 million dot EVF...*
> 
> No matter, which specs the new Sony will have, I will like my new R5.


That's kinda funny. Most of the people clamoring for the A7SIII are video shooters who won't be using the EVF all that much.


----------



## Ralph Conway (Jul 2, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> The Canon website landing page has this as its banner and also shows the equipment list. I registered my interest on the UK site and they have e-mailed me today with the details.



What a shame. Registering does not seem to work with Firefox. It needed a couple of time using EDGE as a browser. Still waiting for the details.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jul 2, 2020)

JoseB said:


> The world is round, remember...


Nah that's just a lens aberration on your under- performing, overpriced canon lenses!


----------



## flip314 (Jul 2, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Nah that's just a lens aberration on your under- performing, overpriced canon lenses!



The flat-earthers just don't realize that they have lens correction turned on.


----------



## drama (Jul 2, 2020)

How you know the Canon gear is exciting: trolls out in force because their blind loyalty to one company feels threatened.


----------



## paul_bk (Jul 2, 2020)

*> July 9th at 8AM EST
Is it really Eastern STANDARD Time?
Or, EDT?*


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 2, 2020)

This is going to be a fun escape from all the bad news out there.

I’m extremely happy there is now going to be a new season of Canon reality TV all over YouTube! Tired of watching reruns!


----------



## Whowe (Jul 2, 2020)

So, will there be live commentary on this forum during the announcement? Somewhere to vent frustration or praise while watching...


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It appears as though 90% of Americans don't realize what the S stands for and will happily continue to use it during Daylight Saving time months. Or if they think about it, they do realize it means "standard" but imagine "standard" is just "what everyone in the time zone is using as their standard today" (I.e., that it means "non daylight saving time")
> 
> I suggest to people who don't want to have to update their business hours on their websites every time the clock is reset, to just use "ET," "CT," etc. That doesn't help the folks in Arizona, for whom "MT" means, effectively, "PT" more than half of the year; they really should spell out "Mountain _Standard_ Time."
> 
> (Note for Europeans who might be scratching their heads: Apparently on your continent the "S" stands for "Summer" (what we Yanks call "Daylight"), so it actually has the opposite meaning here than it does for you. So CEST is summer time, CET is winter time in Central Europe, here EDT is summer time, EST is winter time on our east coast.)



“Hey Siri (or google or alexa), what time is it in New York right now?”

Then look at your watch. Do a little math. Then people will know what time the announcement will be locally. No time change coming up in the next week that I know about.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 2, 2020)

I know I fully expect some feedback from the guinea pigs (pre-orders) so I can make a decision (probably yes)


----------



## jvillain (Jul 2, 2020)

Well 5AM local is a little early for me. Since they can't fly the Youtubers out to some where exotic I assume they have already sent them all product and are paying them handsomely to produce "fair and unbiased" infomercials so I can just wait and watch those later in the day.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 2, 2020)

xps said:


> ....*world’s highest resolution new 9.44 million dot EVF...*
> 
> No matter, which specs the new Sony will have, I will like my new R5.



Agreed, not likely to sway me as this seems to hit all the checkboxes I have been fussy about.. however if they do that, might be a positive in keeping the prices more competitive


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 2, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I registered to hear everything, and am eagerly looking forward to preordering the R5!
> 
> But this post also mentioned lenses to be announced. So I wanted to mention something that many of you might flame me for: DPReview just came out with a great video, which is at
> https://www.dpreview.com/videos/633...-call-for-slow-professional-full-frame-lenses
> ...


nice shot


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 2, 2020)

10pm Sydney time... I might not get to sleep after watching then going through the reviews. May be better to sleep first!
I put down a deposit for the R5/100-500mm lens on 21-Feb. Will be fascinating to see where I am in the queue to receive them


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 2, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Im not sure if that's sarcasm but what specs did Sony announce?


I was assuming it was sarcasm. If it wasn't then I hope the poster is getting paid to look stupid


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 3, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> 10pm Sydney time... I might not get to sleep after watching then going through the reviews. May be better to sleep first!
> I put down a deposit for the R5/100-500mm lens on 21-Feb. Will be fascinating to see where I am in the queue to receive them



There's no registration link on https://www.canon.com.au/ , only a countdown timer, I feel Canon doesn't want us to join  Although I won't make it in time anyway.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 3, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> “Hey Siri (or google or alexa), what time is it in New York right now?”
> 
> Then look at your watch. Do a little math. Then people will know what time the announcement will be locally. No time change coming up in the next week that I know about.



Except...Siri (or Google or Alexa) doesn't know if Canon USA made a mistake by labeling it as EST (Standard Time) while everyone in the country (except Arizona and Hawaii) is on Daylight Time. It's likely they meant Daylight Time, but because they specified Standard Time, there's uncertainty...


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm super excited .....and as soon as the 2020-07-09 date was announced, I booked a week of annual leave. (I had 35 days of annual leave up my sleeve anyway).

Though much of the pre-launch R5 focus (pun intended) has been on video, I do ~98% photos, and only ~2% video. The photo-related R5 specs released so far have me believing the R5 ticks most of the boxes I want for my first FF mirrorless. I have been saving money for the R5 and RF lenses. (My recent promotion at work has helped this cause!) Yay!

So I'll be logging in on "Thursday evening 9 July 2020" - at 21:30 local time here in Adelaide, South Australia, a few hours after my game of squash. I am very keen to learn the main specs of Canon's R5.  I don't have to get up early the next morning... so this is my deliberate plan with annual leave (as well as complete a host of tasks on my own "home" to-do list, and do some photo outings earlier in the week.

I have a bunch of DSLRs and an M5 - along with a whole range of lenses: EF - including L glass,, EF-M and EF-S). Plus 4 x Canon RT flashes and many other accessories. I have used the EOS R extensively and while it's better in use than the specs indicate, the ergonomics and some other aspects meant it is not the FF Mirrorless for me.

PS... the best date format is YYYY-MM-DD It makes filing *much *more logical and I've been using that format as my default for decades! (but DD-MM-YYYY is my second option). 

Regards

PJ


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 3, 2020)

Famateur said:


> Except...Siri (or Google or Alexa) doesn't know if Canon USA made a mistake by labeling it as EST (Standard Time) while everyone in the country (except Arizona and Hawaii) is on Daylight Time. It's likely they meant Daylight Time, but because they specified Standard Time, there's uncertainty...



I’m fully confident the only error was saying EST instead of EDT. They don’t have the time wrong.


----------



## akramography (Jul 3, 2020)

sagtor said:


> Impressive, and unfortunate, that there hasn't been any half decent leak regarding the R6 yet at all.


I am super excited about the r6 . . . hopefully it wont disappoint


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> I'm super excited .....and as soon as the 2020-07-09 date was announced, I booked a week of annual leave. (I had 35 days of annual leave up my sleeve anyway).
> 
> Though much of the pre-launch R5 focus (pun intended) has been on video, I do ~98% photos, and only ~2% video. The photo-related R5 specs released so far have me believing the R5 ticks most of the boxes I want for my first FF mirrorless. I have been saving money for the R5 and RF lenses. (My recent promotion at work has helped this cause!) Yay!
> 
> ...


Enjoy your vacation! Happy for you. Am I correct to assume you are saving some annual leave for when your camera arrives?


----------



## kten (Jul 3, 2020)

Ralph Conway said:


> What a shame. Registering does not seem to work with Firefox. It needed a couple of time using EDGE as a browser. Still waiting for the details.


It should work as I use FF and had no problem and recieved the email as well as regularly get newsletter too. All that despite my script blocker breaks some sites, and I don't always allow what such sites need if I don't like it and go elsewhere rather than reluctantly allow 3rd party stuff I don't like. Thus doubt that is your issue. Pretty sure I registered on my windows box firefox so you may want to check your browser settings are correct. For reference I'm using standard latest stable build of the normal orange edition which was likely 77.0.1 at the time of registering for R5 update but nothing much changed in newer 78.0.1 that'd affect this. Not using a blue edition ff, on precompiled 64bit binaries for my windows box and other ones are self built but without unusual flags set that'd affect this so basically exactly the same and it works on all of them.

Apologies off topic from camera related but just wanted to confirm it doesn't seem to be Canon nor mozilla issue so you're likely to be able to resolve it your end and for sake of Canon email updates thought may be worth troubleshooting your side. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2020)

Just a bunch of little kids here and it isn't even Christmas! And what does the better half get?

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a bunch of little kids here and it isn't even Christmas! And what does the better half get?
> 
> Jack


Counting down to Xmas if the R6 is what I hope it is


----------



## lankadragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I’ve never preordered before. Do we have to put the full price down or partial deposit?


----------



## dwarven (Jul 3, 2020)

sagtor said:


> *world date format, lol. The US is pretty much the only country that does it backwards.



Month first makes more sense when describing a date that is not in the current month, which would be ~83% of all dates in the year. YYYY/MM/DD is also acceptable. DD/MM/YYYY is an absolute nightmare when searching a database, for example. Sorry rest of the world. Our imperial measurement system needs to go, but our date format is better.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 3, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> “Hey Siri (or google or alexa), what time is it in New York right now?”
> 
> Then look at your watch. Do a little math. Then people will know what time the announcement will be locally. No time change coming up in the next week that I know about.



I can do better than that. As long as it's not around the time of the change forward or back, the time in Berlin is eight hours ahead of me. (We don't change at the same time as Europe, so it could be 7 or 9 hours around then.)

Since we basically have at least one person here who is screaming demanding to know if they really meant Eastern *Standard* Time, this makes more sense to me than trying to go through the New York middleman. Besides, why should a guy in Colorado have to give a good damn what those clowns in New York are up to?


----------



## sagtor (Jul 3, 2020)

Some people here say they will pre order. What even does that actually mean?
Where will you preorder a camera that doesn't exist yet? Like ok I suppose the R5 you can preorder at B&H, but how do you preorder the R6?
Do stores already have the R6, do they already have an entry on their websites which they will make public at the time of the press conference or what?
Or do these people who say they will pre order just mean they will do so when the R6 appears in online stores days after the event?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 3, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Can somebody edit the McKinnon, Adler and Cincotta bits out, or just wake me up for the Joy, Valenzuela, and Stableford bits?


Yup, I enjoyed Peter McKinnon for a short while but then stopped subscribing to his channel as it all seemed to be about him, his new studio, his camera cage and very little about taking normal photography. Why not replace him with someone who actually makes a living from photography lol. Very annoying chap!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a bunch of little kids here and it isn't even Christmas! And what does the better half get?
> 
> Jack


Jack..


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 3, 2020)

lankadragon said:


> I’ve never preordered before. Do we have to put the full price down or partial deposit?


Fool price.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 3, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Yup, I enjoyed Peter McKinnon for a short while but then stopped subscribing to his channel as it all seemed to be about him, his new studio, his camera cage and very little about taking normal photography. Why not replace him with someone who actually makes a living from photography lol. Very annoying chap!


Photographers are so grouchy and bitter. I like the way it is filmed and it is inspiring if you break it down as a videographer. The channel doesnt claim to be more than what it is.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a bunch of little kids here and it isn't even Christmas! And what does the better half get?
> 
> Jack



The better half just bought an expensive e-bike and has to sit still .
I wish i had never switched to sony, would have saved me a lot of money to spend it now. Im waiting for the R6, EF Adapter and the 70-200. I have many friends using Fuji or sony. I always loved canon and the way it works and klicks.. higher res on sony evf? pfff... i want my good battery life back which ist the thing im most curious about. With my 20D i managed to mage a whole weekend Trip to NewYork with one Battery. With the sony, (a7II) it ould last half a day max.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 3, 2020)

So thoughtful of Canon to schedule the announcement during the lunch break in the Test Match.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 3, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Fool price.



Preorders have already been opened at an Australian store https://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/canon-eos-r5-body-only-pre-order

and they only require a $200 deposit. I'm reluctant to do it though until I know for sure the specs of the camera, including the megapixel count.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 3, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Preorders have already been opened at an Australian store https://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/canon-eos-r5-body-only-pre-order
> 
> and they only require a $200 deposit. I'm reluctant to do it though until I know for sure the specs of the camera, including the megapixel count.


It would be nice to know the price first. No?


----------



## AEWest (Jul 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It appears as though 90% of Americans don't realize what the S stands for and will happily continue to use it during Daylight Saving time months. Or if they think about it, they do realize it means "standard" but imagine "standard" is just "what everyone in the time zone is using as their standard today" (I.e., that it means "non daylight saving time")
> 
> I suggest to people who don't want to have to update their business hours on their websites every time the clock is reset, to just use "ET," "CT," etc. That doesn't help the folks in Arizona, for whom "MT" means, effectively, "PT" more than half of the year; they really should spell out "Mountain _Standard_ Time."
> 
> (Note for Europeans who might be scratching their heads: Apparently on your continent the "S" stands for "Summer" (what we Yanks call "Daylight"), so it actually has the opposite meaning here than it does for you. So CEST is summer time, CET is winter time in Central Europe, here EDT is summer time, EST is winter time on our east coast.)


Canon should just put a countdown clock on its worldwide websites to remove any confusion...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 3, 2020)

I use YYYY/MM/DD for files stored on my servers and whatever that the society I'm in expects the rest of the time. I want to minimize the confusion for other people and very few humans expect YYYY/MM/DD.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 3, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> I use YYYY/MM/DD for files stored on my servers and whatever that the society I'm in expects the rest of the time. I want to minimize the confusion for other people and very few humans expect YYYY/MM/DD.



Our whole Team uses Filename_YYYYMMDD.XYZ ... or in real life: File_YYMMDD_Final_Final_V2_Copy.XYZ


----------



## edoorn (Jul 3, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Fool price.


usually, it takes a long time for Canon prices to drop, so if you want to shoot the camera for say the first year or so, the pre order price is about the same what you pay a year later.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 3, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Canon should just put a countdown clock on its worldwide websites to remove any confusion...



I’m more confused and baffled by the number of people who cannot seem to tell time. Do they not teach this anymore? Did you all know Newfoundland has its own time zone 1/2 hour different than Atlantic Time? Those good people must be totally lost!


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 3, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> I’m more confused and baffled by the number of people who cannot seem to tell time. Do they not teach this anymore? Did you all know Newfoundland has its own time zone 1/2 hour different than Atlantic Time? Those good people must be totally lost!



I'm more concerned with Canon putting _June_ in the ical download instead of July. Timezones and things like daylight savings change a lot more than you think, but months not so much


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 3, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> It would be nice to know the price first. No?



That deposit is supposed to be refundable I guess. I expect it to be around 5.5-6k AUD. If it's 8k, I''ll probably wait till it comes down. Oh wait, it's already 8k...


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 3, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> I use YYYY/MM/DD for files stored on my servers





dichterDichter said:


> Our whole Team uses Filename_YYYYMMDD.XYZ


Likewise for anything I have control over, which includes all my image archive. I know it as the Japanese date format, but it's also the common sense and unambiguous one, and it sorts correctly.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 3, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Enjoy your vacation! Happy for you. Am I correct to assume you are saving some annual leave for when your camera arrives?



Thanks so much CFB, for your kindness in being happy for my week of annual leave (which started a few hours ago).  Genuinely appreciated!
Yes, I definitely plan on taking some more annual leave when I purchase the R5 (though that could be a bit of time away, depending on budget, availability, etc.)

My plan at this stage is to wait till sufficient number of reviews (by both pros and users) indicate what the camera is like
Though I expect that the full announcement of the R5 will give me a strong indication of how likely it is I will buy it. (So far I'm sitting at about 80% sure).

As I have over 30 days of annual leave (and close to 100 days of long service leave) - plus a few days of overtime, I will have plenty of opportunity to take leave when I need to (for the camera, but more importantly to visit my interstate family in some months time, when it works out best for all of us). 

The great thing is that I have quite some good EF and EF-S glass that will be compatible with the R5, so getting an EF-RF adapter is a plan (or maybe two in the future). I can see me getting the RF 24-105mm f/4 L as my walk around, and potentially the RF 15-35mm f/2.8 L and the RF 100-500mm L further down the path. Too many options, (too little money... lol!) 

What are your R5 / and/or future Canon gear plans, if any? 

Cheers

PJ


----------



## bandido (Jul 3, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Do you suppose that they will record this thing for those of us on the west coast that don't want to get up at 5:00AM?


These industry press events are always uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'm more concerned with Canon putting _June_ in the ical download instead of July. Timezones and things like daylight savings change a lot more than you think, but months not so much



Nobody has a budget for editors anymore!

It’s safe to say the whole world didn’t miss the announcement.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 3, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Photographers are so grouchy and bitter. I like the way it is filmed and it is inspiring if you break it down as a videographer. The channel doesnt claim to be more than what it is.


Thats me, old, grumpy and grouchy.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 3, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Likewise for anything I have control over, which includes all my image archive. I know it as the Japanese date format, but it's also the common sense and unambiguous one, and it sorts correctly.


the format you use is very common in business that save things online as it makes finding and accessing different versions of documents easy. I've never seen it used in a domestic setting though. Each to their own.


----------



## CanonOregon (Jul 3, 2020)

SV said:


> Here's Canon USA's link: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/virtual-product-launch


Thanks! My German (although heritage) is about 200 years old!


----------



## CanonOregon (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm curious but a 5AM live launch 'ain't gonna' happen', will catch the details later. (Pacific Daylight time here.)


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> Thanks so much CFB, for your kindness in being happy for my week of annual leave (which started a few hours ago).  Genuinely appreciated!
> Yes, I definitely plan on taking some more annual leave when I purchase the R5 (though that could be a bit of time away, depending on budget, availability, etc.)
> 
> My plan at this stage is to wait till sufficient number of reviews (by both pros and users) indicate what the camera is like
> ...


Wow! Sounds like you have a very fine position. 
No R5 plans for me. At least not for a few years. In fact, I have divested myself of all the beautiful RF glass I had. I can always get it again later. Until then, I’ll be a Tamron man.


----------



## BillB (Jul 3, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Canon should just put a countdown clock on its worldwide websites to remove any confusion...


Confusion may possibly be reduced but removal seems impossible when cameras or other photographic equipment is involved, especially if the internet is part of it.


----------



## melgross (Jul 3, 2020)

Way too early.


----------



## Twinix (Jul 3, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Canon should just put a countdown clock on its worldwide websites to remove any confusion...


Last time they did that they messed it up and we had confusion.


----------



## Whowe (Jul 3, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Last time they did that they messed it up and we had confusion.


Canon Japan has a countdown clock, but it is tied to my computer clock and not adjusting for different time zones, so it is way off. Says it will start at 9:00 pm at night on the East Coast...


----------



## Twinix (Jul 3, 2020)

Whowe said:


> Canon Japan has a countdown clock, but it is tied to my computer clock and not adjusting for different time zones, so it is way off. Says it will start at 9:00 pm at night on the East Coast...


Well then they still haven’t figured it out or fixed it. Someone explained it after the C300 iii launch, but I don’t remember the coding details etc.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 3, 2020)

You'll be amazed at how many former Canon shooters will be sitting in the back of the room for this one too, fingers crossed, checkbooks open!


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 3, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> You'll be amazed at how many former Canon shooters will be sitting in the back of the room for this...


like me. 

one of the worst things could be, the r6 not having a thumbstick but the touchbar instead..


----------



## AEWest (Jul 3, 2020)

dichterDichter said:


> like me.
> 
> one of the worst things could be, the r6 not having a thumbstick but the touchbar instead..


I think Canon have learned their lesson about the touch bar and have retired it.


----------



## carina_r31 (Jul 3, 2020)

Countdown by Canon Germany at Instagram says 5d 14h 45m now


----------



## Jethro (Jul 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> usually, it takes a long time for Canon prices to drop, so if you want to shoot the camera for say the first year or so, the pre order price is about the same what you pay a year later.


Not always - the EOS R was discounted (10 - 15%) a few months after release and I was happy to take that discount. Having said that, the R5 and R6 are so 'long-awaited', and I suspect the demand will be so high (and potentially the supply limited), that there is likely to be no incentive to discount any-time-soon.


----------



## Joules (Jul 4, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Not always - the EOS R was discounted (10 - 15%) a few months after release and I was happy to take that discount. Having said that, the R5 and R6 are so 'long-awaited', and I suspect the demand will be so high (and potentially the supply limited), that there is likely to be no incentive to discount any-time-soon.


And the R5 and R6 look like being build around very new technology. The R and RP (and Ra) recycled some aspects of the 5D IV and 6D II respectively. They may not have been rushed, as some people put it. But I suspect they were somewhat exceptional bodies and we may not draw too much insight about future RF products and pricing strategies from them.

Canon seemingly likes to start their new systems of with an initial weird phase and get serious after a while. At least that's the impression I get looking back at the M, M2 and M3 to how far the EF-M system has come with the M50 and M6 II recently.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 4, 2020)

Joules said:


> Canon seemingly likes to start their new systems of with an initial weird phase and get serious after a while. At least that's the impression I get looking back at the M, M2 and M3 to how far the EF-M system has come with the M50 and M6 II recently.



It's as if they decide on their naming scheme _after _the first couple of models come out. Clearly they've decided to parallel their DSLR naming scheme here...but the R and RP were named before that was decided on.

I think there was a hurry (not a rush, but "do something good, but be expeditious please") to get something out; that's not a ding on the R and RP which are plenty capable. They didn't have time to develop something totally new, so they did the best with what they had on hand.

The EOS-M series was originally completely uncharted territory for them, and a change of marketing concept too; they're no longer "dumbing down" full frames for the masses, but starting out to make a line of crop sensor cameras, and I think ultimately we will see some very awesome products in that line. (The M6-II blows away the other cameras I've owned by a huge margin. I took it and a Lumix point-and shoot on a trip; two days in the same place. I brought the Lummox in with me the first day and was constantly struggling to remember how to use it. The second day with the M6-II going back and rehitting the best parts of the place was a positive joy.)


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 4, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *pdate:* Canon USA has added information for the live event here. The event will start at *8:00AM ET* on July 9, 2020.


Great. That update just moved me from 2pm in the afternoon to 2am.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Jul 4, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon is slow like it's 1975. And now Sony announces specs for the next product that makes R5 look so pale... OMG. Does Canon even care anymore?



Just stop. 9million dot evf is not even necessary and it will be a battery sucker


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 4, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> Just stop. 9million dot evf is not even necessary and it will be a battery sucker



I wouldn't mind having a 3 megapixel EVF (I wish they would stop speaking in dots, but hey, it's a 3x bigger number), but it won't be a dealbreaker.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I wouldn't mind having a 3 megapixel EVF (I wish they would stop speaking in dots, but hey, it's a 3x bigger number), but it won't be a dealbreaker.


Well, at least measuring the EVF in (single color) "dots" is (surprisingly) accurate. Have you ever wondered about why they call a sensor 20MPixels when there's only 20M (single color) "dots" being sensed? 20MDots would have been more accurate.

Remember *35mm* format? At least it was *36mm* on the longest side. So when somebody came up with the term *1"* sensor, was the longest size *1"*? Nope, just *0.52"* - How do they come up with this stuff?

Now I wonder what those guys really have when they say it's *6"* ?


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Remember *35mm* format? At least it was *36mm* on the longest side. So when somebody came up with the term *1"* sensor, was the longest size *1"*? Nope, just *0.52"* - How do they come up with this stuff?
> 
> Now I wonder what those guys really have when they say it's *6"* ?


its intertesting where this comes from. no matter if this is correct, i have the feeling that like its the situation with the ff Sensor, if something is described in mm its the actual size. if its inch, im always checking. 

off topic: the last time when i build something with pipes, its the same. historical use so they keep inch for different Pipe systems, meaning totally different things 1" for pipes is about 33mm instead of 25.4mm. inch can really just be something.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 4, 2020)

dichterDichter said:


> its intertesting where this comes from. no matter if this is correct, i have the feeling that like its the situation with the ff Sensor, if something is described in mm its the actual size. if its inch, im always checking.
> 
> off topic: the last time when i build something with pipes, its the same. historical use so they keep inch for different Pipe systems, meaning totally different things 1" for pipes is about 33mm instead of 25.4mm. inch can really just be something.



The inch-based sensor sizes apparently come from the diameter of the vacuum tube that sensors used to be in, in TV cameras. So that number is considerably bigger than the actual sensor size. what's worse is sometimes the number is actually the reciprocal of the size you'd get, by doing it this arcane way, which makes it two removes from anything real.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 4, 2020)

paul_bk said:


> *> July 9th at 8AM EST
> Is it really Eastern STANDARD Time?
> Or, EDT?*


If it is 1pm BST, that should be 1200 UTC, and therefore 8am EDT, right? Maybe they mean Eastern *Summer* Time, terminology not used this side of the pond.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 4, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The inch-based sensor sizes apparently come from the diameter of the vacuum tube that sensors used to be in, in TV cameras. So that number is considerably bigger than the actual sensor size. what's worse is sometimes the number is actually the reciprocal of the size you'd get, by doing it this arcane way, which makes it two removes from anything real.



They should have ditched that system ages ago and just use Width x Height in mm.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 4, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I can do better than that. As long as it's not around the time of the change forward or back, the time in Berlin is eight hours ahead of me. (We don't change at the same time as Europe, so it could be 7 or 9 hours around then.)


I was traveling in Italy in October, and then I took a cruise to Greek islands and such as well as ports back in Italy. We changed time zones back and forth several times between CEST and EEST. While we were at sea, summer time ended, so we were shifting between regular CST and EST. Fortunately, the nightly newsletter delivered to our cabin told us what time the ship would use the next day, normally the time used in the port we were heading to. I set my phone to manual date and time setting to deal with that. Just before we flew home, the US changed back to standard time. I think I just left my G5X II set to CEST the whole trip.


----------



## hoodlum (Jul 5, 2020)

I apologize if this was already posted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279160574341857280


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 5, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's as if they decide on their naming scheme _after _the first couple of models come out. Clearly they've decided to parallel their DSLR naming scheme here...but the R and RP were named before that was decided on.
> 
> I think there was a hurry (not a rush, but "do something good, but be expeditious please") to get something out; that's not a ding on the R and RP which are plenty capable. They didn't have time to develop something totally new, so they did the best with what they had on hand.
> 
> The EOS-M series was originally completely uncharted territory for them, and a change of marketing concept too; they're no longer "dumbing down" full frames for the masses, but starting out to make a line of crop sensor cameras, and I think ultimately we will see some very awesome products in that line. (The M6-II blows away the other cameras I've owned by a huge margin. I took it and a Lumix point-and shoot on a trip; two days in the same place. I brought the Lummox in with me the first day and was constantly struggling to remember how to use it. The second day with the M6-II going back and rehitting the best parts of the place was a positive joy.)


I am not so sure about that. IF they had decided before any RF mount cameras were released that there would be no Aps-c RF bodies then they would have known that they will need a series of lower end 'entry level" bodies as well as the more capable bodies. In the EF lineup the 6d was and 'entry level FF' but in reality the cheaper Aps-c bodies were the 'entry level' DSLR bodies. And the reality is, to be able to provide a true entry level FF RF body then what will be needed is parts from older bodies that get stuck together to produce a cheap unit with minimal R&D costs They may stick with the RP moniker and just tack on the usual Mk2 Mk3 etc.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 5, 2020)

So like the R, it has a curtain over the sensor when the lens is off mount? 



hoodlum said:


> I apologize if this was already posted.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279160574341857280


----------



## vjlex (Jul 5, 2020)

hoodlum said:


> I apologize if this was already posted.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279160574341857280


Very glad to see the sensor is protected when the camera is off, just like the R. I also noticed the Bluetooth and Wifi icon in the top screen.


----------



## Hagar (Jul 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a bunch of little kids here and it isn't even Christmas! And what does the better half get?
> 
> Jack


Her own R5! We have two on pre-order. Going to trade in two 5Dm3’s and two 7Dm2’s toward them. Also 600mm original, a 70-200m2, and a 28-70m2 towards a 600mm series 3.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 5, 2020)

shunsai said:


> Very glad to see the sensor is protected when the camera is off, just like the R. I also noticed the Bluetooth and Wifi icon in the top screen.



Yeah. But no GPS.  Here goes the cripple hammer.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 5, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Yeah. But no GPS.  Here goes the cripple hammer.


You're right.  I went to look at the old 5D4 product photos and the GPS icon does appear on the top screen. I really hope the R5 has GPS built-in.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2020)

Anyone notice the appearance of the joystick - could it be ...  

Jack


----------



## vjlex (Jul 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone notice the appearance of the joystick - could it be ...
> 
> Jack


It looks like the 5D4 joystick to me, and unfortunately not like the 1DX3. But that's what I expected.


----------



## Trinitytrue (Jul 5, 2020)

• 512GB CFExpress card will fit about 21 min of 8K RAW
video footage.
• NO CROP in 8K30 OR 4K120 verified .
• No Dual recording video to both cards.
• Running the 8KRAW video for 20 min straight NO
HEATING issues whatsoever.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 5, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> View attachment 191124
> 
> 
> • 512GB CFExpress card will fit about 21 min of 8K RAW
> ...



Nice. Therefore, the 45mp is also verified.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 5, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> View attachment 191124
> 
> 
> • 512GB CFExpress card will fit about 21 min of 8K RAW
> ...


you have the camera? can you tell us more sir. rayvaldezproduc[email protected]. send me a raw image file please


----------



## Trinitytrue (Jul 5, 2020)

8k raw is around 3.25 gigabits per second = about 400MB/s


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 5, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> 8k raw is around 3.25 gigabits per second = about 400MB/s


i mean a raw photo. i want to see the quality of the pictures


----------



## subtraho (Jul 5, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> i mean a raw photo. i want to see the quality of the pictures



Nobody will leak those, at least not yet. You can derive the camera serial number from the image metadata. I'm sure that Canon keeps track of the serials for the review units and knows exactly who has each one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2020)

subtraho said:


> Nobody will leak those, at least not yet. You can derive the camera serial number from the image metadata. I'm sure that Canon keeps track of the serials for the review units and knows exactly who has each one.


There must be a few more tidbits that aren't traceable.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Jul 5, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Now I wonder what those guys really have when they say it's *6"* ?



I never said it's 6" on the long edge.


----------



## freejay (Jul 5, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> View attachment 191124
> 
> 
> • 512GB CFExpress card will fit about 21 min of 8K RAW
> ...


Great that they restructured the movie settings page. On the EOS 1DX III it is still a mess...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 5, 2020)

subtraho said:


> Nobody will leak those, at least not yet. You can derive the camera serial number from the image metadata. I'm sure that Canon keeps track of the serials for the review units and knows exactly who has each one.


I though it could be edited out. who says I would tell though. I can keep a secret. I'd cash app dude a couple of dollars too.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 5, 2020)

as im thinking about to switch back to canon, was there a point for someone to switch, or not, because of the feeling (what im missing) or the gear you already had? i really hobe the r6 will be good and they wont cut too much.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 5, 2020)

Trinitytrue said:


> View attachment 191124
> 
> 
> • 512GB CFExpress card will fit about 21 min of 8K RAW
> ...


That's all great news, especially being able to record 8k Raw for 20 minutes with no overheating


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 5, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> That's all great news, especially being able to record 8k Raw for 20 minutes with no overheating


and it seems, there is no need for an active cooler


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 5, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Fool price.





Chris.Chapterten said:


> That's all great news, especially being able to record 8k Raw for 20 minutes with no overheating


I wonder what the time is for 4k RAW? Not sure I would need to do 8K for a while as its not commonly used, although I suppose recording in 8K could allow a better end product if viewed in 4K. Goodness I'm confused lol


----------



## mrcrushiaal (Jul 5, 2020)

how comes we have not seen this yet on there. the R5 8K MODE


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 5, 2020)

mrcrushiaal said:


> how comes we have not seen this yet on there. the R5 8K MODE



How comes there are absolutely no leaks about the lenses or R6. I mean images. Apart from that composite one.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 5, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> you have the camera? can you tell us more sir. [email protected]. send me a raw image file please


He doesn't have the camera , its come off a website called EOSHD


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 5, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> He doesn't have the camera , its come off a website called EOSHD


Whoever put the image on is going to be under some scrutiny from Canon if they find out who it is. I'm surprised anyone who has the camera to test would take the risk but as they say, 'there's note funnier than folk' and there's always one person who thinks they can get away with something.

To be honest, you have to question their motivations as with the announcement only a few days away when everything will be divulged, why do it? Probably because they can and think it's getting one over on someone.  sad really.


----------



## subtraho (Jul 5, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Whoever put the image on is going to be under some scrutiny from Canon if they find out who it is. I'm surprised anyone who has the camera to test would take the risk but as they say, 'there's note funnier than folk' and there's always one person who thinks they can get away with something.
> 
> To be honest, you have to question their motivations as with the announcement only a few days away when everything will be divulged, why do it? Probably because they can and think it's getting one over on someone.  sad really.



From the forum at eoshd, it looks like someone posted it on a Panasonic Facebook group as a way to complain about that brand's lack of RAW video. Prior provenance unknown - strange indeed.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 5, 2020)

i just compared the 5D and the 6D. I really hope they have a joystick on the r6 like on the r5.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 5, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon is slow like it's 1975. And now Sony announces specs for the next product that makes R5 look so pale... OMG. Does Canon even care anymore?


This site formerly had much higher quality trolls. Is this really the best they can do? OMG It’s like they don’t even care any more.


----------



## tmroper (Jul 6, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> What idiot plans to do a product launch in in middle of a working day. 2pm, really ;-(


Apple does that all the time. As do just about all tech companies.


----------



## schokuspokus (Jul 6, 2020)

tmroper said:


> Apple does that all the time. As do just about all tech companies.


Wrong. Apple is always 7pm - my time


----------



## tmroper (Jul 7, 2020)

schokuspokus said:


> Wrong. Apple is always 7pm - my time


Nope, you're wrong. Apple is always 1pm - my time.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 9, 2020)

For anyone who wants to choose between watching the Canon USA or the Canon Europe videos, I personally found that the Canon Europe one was leaps and bounds better. I wish I watched that one first and didn't bother with the USA one.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It appears as though 90% of Americans don't realize what the S stands for and will happily continue to use it during Daylight Saving time months. Or if they think about it, they do realize it means "standard" but imagine "standard" is just "what everyone in the time zone is using as their standard today" (I.e., that it means "non daylight saving time")
> 
> I suggest to people who don't want to have to update their business hours on their websites every time the clock is reset, to just use "ET," "CT," etc. That doesn't help the folks in Arizona, for whom "MT" means, effectively, "PT" more than half of the year; they really should spell out "Mountain _Standard_ Time."
> 
> (Note for Europeans who might be scratching their heads: Apparently on your continent the "S" stands for "Summer" (what we Yanks call "Daylight"), so it actually has the opposite meaning here than it does for you. So CEST is summer time, CET is winter time in Central Europe, here EDT is summer time, EST is winter time on our east coast.)



Or they could have just posted the time in GMT/UTC format and let everyone figure it out much more easily...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 26, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Or they could have just posted the time in GMT/UTC format and let everyone figure it out much more easily...



No, that'd solve nothing (even aside from the problem that it would be more difficult for people than doing the sign right). If my business opens at 9 AM Mountain time, I still have tgo change my signs from 4PM UTC (in winter) to 3PM UTC (in summer). Just saying 9 AM MT is easy for everyone. I never have to change my sign., and people don't have to remember (assuming they even know in the first place) how to get from UTC to whatever time is on their watch.

Arizona businesses apparently just put a notice on their website that they don't observe DST. But even so, I'd be willing to bet a significant percentage of their out of state customers correct in the wrong direction, trying to get hold of them at 8AM AZ time thinking it's 10 AM there when it's 9AM in Denver.

China has ONE time zone; the country's east-west extent is broad enough for three time zones. Apparently they though things would be easier that way if everyone was on the same clock, buit it doesn't work out that way at all. People in Western China simply start work at 11 AM instead of 9AM on their clocks, since it's still midmorning at 11 there, so any communications still has to deal with a two hour discrepancy; it just doesn't appear on clocks. (And China's one time zone, which it shares with Central Indonesia, is by far the most populous time zone in the world. That would be true even if China went to three time zones, as the vast majority of its population is in the eastern part of the country.)


----------



## stevelee (Jul 26, 2020)

Just post everything in Newfoundland Daylight Time year round.

I did a test web page that no matter where you are on earth, it will give you the solar time at my house. I thought about implementing it on a clock face on my home page, but never got around to it. Right now it is 12:03pm here.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 26, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Just post everything in Newfoundland Daylight Time year round.
> 
> I did a test web page that no matter where you are on earth, it will give you the solar time at my house. I thought about implementing it on a clock face on my home page, but never got around to it. Right now it is 12:03pm here.



Just to be clear, actual solar time (sun crosses the meridian at noon, but days are not of uniform length--this is what a sundial will show) or _mean_ solar time (sun crosses the meridian at noon _on average_)? The latter is straightforward to get to from whatever-time-zone-you-are-in's time provided only that you know what longitude you are at. Getting to the former requires the equation of time and/or an analemma chart.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Just to be clear, actual solar time (sun crosses the meridian at noon, but days are not of uniform length--this is what a sundial will show) or _mean_ solar time (sun crosses the meridian at noon _on average_)? The latter is straightforward to get to from whatever-time-zone-you-are-in's time provided only that you know what longitude you are at. Getting to the former requires the equation of time and/or an analemma chart.


Yes, my PHP code interpolates an approximation of the equation of time. The file name on the server is “eot.php” as I recall. It gets UTC from the server, adjusts for the longitude of my house, and adjusts for the equation of time at the moment. I think it is generally accurate within a few seconds. So it is a 24-hour sundial, just easier to read more accurately. “Mean solar time” is no fun. Bu5 I don’t need to use it, since I have an app on my phone and Apple Watch that gives current solar time.

Back before I gave up on my lawn mower and hired a yard guy, I took sun time into account when considering when to do yard work. The day we change back to standard time is usually the day here when sun time and clock time get the closest, about six minutes apart. Right now, as I said, it is about an hour and a half.

When I got back from Italy in the fall, after going back and forth between time zones and into standard time, I decided to leave the Roman shades up in my bedroom to help me readjust to EST. There are three large windows facing north with woods not that many feet away, so a glorious view in the fall anyway. I have left them open, and now with nothing scheduled, I find myself operating more or less by the sun more than the clock.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Yes, my PHP code interpolates an approximation of the equation of time. The file name on the server is “eot.php” as I recall. It gets UTC from the server, adjusts for the longitude of my house, and adjusts for the equation of time at the moment. I think it is generally accurate within a few seconds. So it is a 24-hour sundial, just easier to read more accurately. “Mean solar time” is no fun. Bu5 I don’t need to use it, since I have an app on my phone and Apple Watch that gives current solar time.
> 
> Back before I gave up on my lawn mower and hired a yard guy, I took sun time into account when considering when to do yard work. The day we change back to standard time is usually the day here when sun time and clock time get the closest, about six minutes apart. Right now, as I said, it is about an hour and a half.
> 
> When I got back from Italy in the fall, after going back and forth between time zones and into standard time, I decided to leave the Roman shades up in my bedroom to help me readjust to EST. There are three large windows facing north with woods not that many feet away, so a glorious view in the fall anyway. I have left them open, and now with nothing scheduled, I find myself operating more or less by the sun more than the clock.



I'm lucky enough to be only a degree of longitude off from the central meridian of my time zone (105 W). So I rarely have to consider that; my local mean solar time is only about 4 minutes off from the clock. But many people even in the United States (let alone China) will be over half an hour ahead of their mean solar time if they look at their wall clock, since time zone boundaries tend to migrate to the wast of the 7.5 degree lines. And of course Alaska is just flat out set an hour later than it should be, even when not doing DST; they basically have built-in DST year round and go to double DST in the summer, at least when looking at the sun's position.

My strategy on my last trip to Europe, where I had to suck up an 8 or 9 hour time difference (Mountain time to Central European and even Turkish time), was to spend five weeks progressively setting my alarm clock 12 minutes earlier every day. That got me gradually on London time. Fortunately I live alone. (The trip was timed so that I got to experience of changing to standard time twice at the end, as it was in October and Europe switches back earlier than we do.)

The people who have it worst? Mission control for any of the Mars rovers. Because those craft are solar powered, they can only operate in day time, and Mars has a 24 1/2 hour day. So _every day_ their shift moves half an hour later (relative to our day). In twelve days, their schedule has completely turned upside down, but only twelve days later it's back to something normal.


----------

